# Price for Pig?



## kenfromMaine (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi
I know there are a lot of variables but what is everyone getting for their pork, hanging weight or how ever you sell it? I know around here weaned piglets 5 to 7 weeks old are in the $85 to $100. range and I am wondering if its worth growing them out to 250 lbs or ??
Thanks again
Ken from Maine


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey Ken, 

I'm not sure you will get a "real" answer from anyone. For one thing it depends what kind of pork you are selling. Pastured? Confinement? Heritage? Niche market? Regular market? I know some heritage. pastured pork goes for $5-$14 per pound in some areas! 

We do not raise pork here for anyone else except ourselves. Grain is too high & local folks around want the CHEAP meat. I will tell you that our *feeders (culls) *though are $150 but our market is nation wide.

Research your market & my advice would be to create a niche market. If you are trying to compete with the commercial folks, you will sink before you even start to swim. That is why we stopped breeding crosses - it was a total waste of time & effort trying to compete with the local "$40 a piglet" market & they cost just as much to raise as the pure breds.

Liz


----------



## kenfromMaine (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks
Over here in western Maine really no commercial competition, not looking to get rich by any means I usually give away more then I ever sell to neighbors and family. I am just thinking of raising and finishing out this last litter, I have the space and feed but just wondering what the market was bringing in different areas. Thanks and I do value your experience and knowledge, that is why I ask alot of questions, opinions from experience can not be equaled from books IMHO


----------



## ourflockof4 (Jun 11, 2012)

Your best bet may be to call a local butcher ans ask what they are charging for hanging pork. Then you could add or subtract from there depending on how you are marketing it.


----------

